# Any one ever use POM juice to make wine?



## subnate (Jan 3, 2011)

I have some bottles of all natural pomegranate, cranberry juice in the fridge and was wondering if anyone had a good gallon recipe for it? I was thinking about using the same recipe I used for my apple wine but I'm not really sure that would work I saw a couple that had barley in it I'm not sure how that would be. Well any info would


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 3, 2011)

My wife wants me to make a batch of this also.

I was planing to use "Wade's" Cranberry Recipe with a few exceptions. but would be interested to hear some others too.

Cranberry Wine
6 Gallon recipe
21 lbs – Previously Frozen and Thawed Cranberries (6 gallons of pom/cranberry juice) 
15 lbs – White Table Sugar (Sugar to 1.085 Sg)
1 – Red Grape Concentrate
6 tsp – Yeast Nutrient
3 tsp – Yeast Energizer
¼ tsp – Liquid Pectic Enzyme
¼ tsp – K-Meta
1 ½ tsp – Tannin
6 Gallons - Water
Pour 1 gallon of warm water in 7.9 gallon primary bucket or bigger.
Add K-meta, Tannin, Yeast Energizer, Yeast Nutrient, and Grape Concentrate and stir well. Put all fruit in fermenting bag and squeeze over primary to extract most of juices and then put bag in primary. Pour the 1 gallon of boiling water with all dissolved sugar over fruit. Fill the rest of the way with remainder of room temp water and check SG, it should have a SG of around 1.085 give or take a little, if more then add a little more water, if less then add a little more dissolved sugar in small amount of water as sugars from fruit can vary a little. Let sit for 12 hours with lid loose or with a cloth covering bucket with elastic band or string tied around so as that not to sag in must. After those 12 hours add your Pectic Enzyme and wait another 12 hours while also adjusting your must temp to around 75 degrees. After those twelve hours, pitch your yeast either by sprinkling yeast, dehydrating yeast per instructions on back of yeast Sachet, or by making a yeast starter a few hours prior to the 12 hour mark. At this point either leave primary lid off with the cloth again, place lid on loose or snap the lid shut with airlock. Punch down cap twice daily to get all fruit under the liquid level. When SG reaches 1.015, rack to 6 gallon carboy and let finish fermenting with bung and airlock attached. When wine is done fermenting, (check a few days in a row to make sure SG does not change and SG should be around .998 or less) you can stabilize by adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta and 3 tsps of Potassium Sorbate and degas your wine thoroughly. You can now sweeten your wine if you like by using simple syrup which consists of 2 cups of sugar and 1 cup of boiling water or by using a juice or frozen concentrate. I typically take 2 quarts of an alike juice and simmer on stove at medium heat with lid off until its 1/3 its original size and let it cool to room temp and then add slowly to taste. Be careful not to over sweeten. At this point you can use a fining agent or let it clear naturally. Once clear, rack into clean vessel and bulk age more adding another ¼ tsp of k-meta at 3 month intervals or add ¼ tsp k-meta and bottle age for at least 3 months and enjoy. Longer aging will give you a better wine so save a few bottles till at least 1 year mark so you can truly see what this wine can aspire to.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds good, but pom is expensive.


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 3, 2011)

discount grocery store! But yeah it is a little more pricey


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 3, 2011)

I used a blueberry pomegranate frozen concentrate from the freezer section at the grocery store. Awesome!


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 3, 2011)

Yum blueberry/pome. What brand was it?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 4, 2011)

I believe it was fron frozen cans of Old Orchard (grocery store). 

I used 12 cans of the juice and used Lalvin ec-1118 yeast and a gravity starting at 1.092
I wound up making 8 gallons as I over shot the gravity and added addit. water and it was and still is awesome. Gonna have to make this again.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 4, 2011)

I read somewhere that a little blueberry/pomegranate was blended into a candy cane wine and was pretty good.

Again - i read that somewhere - i have not tried it


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds interesting I see it in store all the time. Give it a try and let us know how it goes.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jan 5, 2011)

I have an all Pomegranate wine going now. Just added clearing agents 1 hour ago. Even at .992 this wine is amazing. My wife squeezed all of the fruits, same day and just before my press arrived in the mail, WOW did I get "the look." This batch after racking is now down to 1 1/4 gallons. Next time going for a 5 gallon batch. Started at 1.090 and went in primary with airlock down to .992. PH was 3.5 and did use a pinch of tanin with red star cote de blancs yeast. Primary took 2 weeks with the airlock, secondary now for 2 weeks plus. Don't think I will use any oak on this one. Jeff


----------



## Ken914 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've loved pomegranates since I was a kid.

Is pom a fruit that can be juiced in a steamer-juicer?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 7, 2011)

I just came from the grocery store. Old Orchard has a "Blueberry Pomegranate" juice. Gonna have to watch for it to go on sale and stock up.


----------



## Medieval (Jan 7, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> I just came from the grocery store. Old Orchard has a "Blueberry Pomegranate" juice. Gonna have to watch for it to go on sale and stock up.



Which store did you find it and whats it priced in your area?.. I have been looking around for it but I must not be in the right place.. I only see Apple and White Grape will have to check more markets.


----------



## mainecr (Jan 8, 2011)

*Pom Juice Wine*

We just opened a bottle of the second batch of wine from 50% POM juice. It'd 19 months old and really good. 

50% POM wonderful juice 
Adjusted the SG to 1.085, and the acid to .65
Used Montrachet and fermented to dryness. 
Backsweetened to 1.00

More expensive than most of my wine from free fruit....although my wife really likes it!


----------



## sly22guy (Jan 10, 2011)

Score! Local store has 100% Blueberry/Pom Juice 2qt. on sale 2 for $3.00! Only has citric acid.


----------



## Winot (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Subnate,

I recently made a batch of Pomegranate-Cranberry wine from juice. My first actual juice-only wine. The recipe ingredients are (for a 16 litre batch):

5.90 litres Bickfords 100% Pomegranate Juice (reconstituted).
2.75 litres Sunraysia Cranberry Juice (30% juice).
6.00 litres water
1.9 kg sugar
Yeast Nutrient - Yes, to packet instructions.
Acid - 22.5g acid blend (4.5g citric, 9g malic, 9g tartaric).
Tannin - None - I figured enough in the juice which typically tastes tannic.
Pectic enyzme - 9g.
3 Camden tablets - 24 hours prior to pitching yeast.
Yeast - Vintners Harvest Premium Wine Yeast SN9.

The batch was fermented in May 2010, and because there was no significant pulp (other than yeast cells), it is largely clear after only 1-racking, so haven't tasted it recently. Will report back when I rack again in 3 weeks time to re-sulphite the secondary's.


----------



## savaytse66 (Jan 26, 2011)

i recently started a 6 gallon batch of skeeter pee that includes a 48 oz (I think) bottle of POM juice. It's just about done fermenting and is a beautiful pink color, though still a bit cloudy. I can't wait to try it, and I'll definitely report back on its success.

I think my next batch of wine might be a 2 gallon batch from frozen concentrate.


----------

